# Verdienstmöglichkeiten als Fahrradfachverkäufer



## Seyquenty (24. Februar 2010)

Servus Leute, 

da ich mich momentan auf Arbeitssuche befinde mal eine sehr wichtige Frage
mit welchen Bruttogehalt kann man bei einer 40 Stunden Woche als Fahrradfachverkäufer rechnen ??? 

mfg
Chris


----------



## ADO (24. Februar 2010)

Nicht viel oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (24. Februar 2010)

ADO schrieb:


> Nicht viel oder ?



fragt einer der direktversenderbikes fährt


----------



## Hot Carrot (24. Februar 2010)

Seyquenty schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> da ich mich momentan auf Arbeitssuche befinde mal eine sehr wichtige Frage
> mit welchen Bruttogehalt kann man bei einer 40 Stunden Woche als Fahrradfachverkäufer rechnen ???
> ...



Reich wirst du nicht.


----------



## ADO (25. Februar 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> fragt einer der direktversenderbikes fährt



und du ?? 
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## T5-Power (25. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mal auf rund 2000 Euro brutto tippen,nach oben und unten sind aber keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Eventuell gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit,ein Basisgehalt plus Provision auszuhandeln......

Die Discounter und Internetversender sparen gerne mal am Personal,da werden dann lieber Billigkräfte,Studenten oder Aushilfen eingesetzt.



Martin


----------



## Artur (25. Februar 2010)

Hab den Spaß lange Jahre mitgemacht. Die 2000 sind schon fast die Obergrenze. Wobei sich das auch stark nach der eigenen Erfahrung und Shopgröße unterscheidet. Realistisch sind am Anfang eher so 1700 brutto.
Kurz gesagt: kein job zum reich werden, wenn man ihn macht, sollte es aus Leidenschaft heraus sein.


----------



## Seyquenty (25. Februar 2010)

Na das sind ja mal antworten 
mit den letzten zwein kann man ja mal was anfangen 

Aber ehrlich gesagt sind so um die 2000 â¬ brutto ja nicht wirklich viel 
fÃ¼r die Arbeitszeiten und teilweise den StreÃ mit den Kunden 

naja - vielen Dank 
aber ich glaub ich such mir doch lieber einen Job bei dem man einen Lohn bekommt und keine kleine Spende *gg*


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2010)

Seyquenty schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal antworten
> mit den letzten zwein kann man ja mal was anfangen
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sind so um die 2000  brutto ja nicht wirklich viel
> ...



Du möchtest also einen Job als Verkäufer ohne Stress mit Kunden?



Was haste denn an Qualifikationen so vorzuweisen, also was ein höheres Gehalt rechtfertigen könnte?

Frag im Übrigen mal im Einzelhandel nach....so bei Kaufland in Witten....die arbeiten mittlerweile bis 24 Uhr.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Februar 2010)

Canyon such doch grad einen. Sieh weiter unten.....


----------



## T5-Power (25. Februar 2010)

Glaub mir,der normale Einzelhandel hat sehr humane Öffnungszeiten.

Ich habe mal als Betriebsleiter eines größeren Konzernes gearbeitet und sehr gutes Geld verdient,allerdings darf man dann auch gerne mal von 2 Uhr Morgens bis 18 Uhr Abends verfügbar sein

Wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf machen will hätte ich nen Tipp:

Erst mal im normalen Bikeshop jobben,Erfahrungen machen und dann in die Bikeindustrie wechseln,aber bitte nicht irgendwelche Billig-Dsicountmarken als "Hersteller" ansehen.

Gute Leute werden immer gesucht!

Da kann man sich dann hocharbeiten und richtig gut Geld verdienen.
Ich z.B. habe mich vom Bikeverkäufer damals über den Kundendienstleiter bis hin zum Regionalverkaufsleiter hochgearbeitet.

Und das bei den "Großen"

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (25. Februar 2010)

Seyquenty schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal antworten
> mit den letzten zwein kann man ja mal was anfangen
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sind so um die 2000 â¬ brutto ja nicht wirklich viel
> ...



Wenn du die 2000 â¬ brutto als kleine Spende ansiehst, solltest du um den Einzelhandel insgesammt einen ganz weiten Bogen machen!

Wie gesagt habe ich da schon langjÃ¤hrige Erfahrung (13) in diversen Bikeshops gemacht. Und die 2000 bekommt nur einer mit ganz viel Erfahrung! Neulinge schon gar nicht! Zumindest in Bayern.

Im Bikeshop arbeitet man meist nur aus Leidenschaft! Nicht um Reich zu werden!

Traurig finde ich persÃ¶nlich, dass obwohl jeder Shopowner versucht die laufenden Kosten so gering wie mÃ¶glich zu halten und trotzdem vollen Service zu bieten, die meisten Kunden den Laden vor Ort nur als Apotheke abstempeln und ins Internet gehen. So kÃ¶nnen die GehÃ¤lter hier auch nie steigen!

Also Gehaltstechnisch sind die Kollegen in den Shops nicht zu beneiden!
Das Urlaubsverbot im FrÃ¼hjahr / Sommer ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Wie dem auch sei...hiermit grÃ¼sse ich mal ganz herzlich alle Shopangestellten!


----------



## Grandfather (26. Februar 2010)

2000 Brutto als Abteilungsleiter ... wobei das "Geschäftsmodell" wohl vorsieht, jedes Quartal einen neuen Abt.Leiter einzustellen ... damit man nicht über die Probezeit hinauskommt (denn nach der Probezeit verdient man dort "richtig") ... und die 30% Mitarbeiterrabat auf Räder bekommt man ja auch erst nach 6 Monaten Zugehörigkeit ... Stand: Juli 2009 - Stuttgart / Esslingen


----------



## paradox (26. Februar 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> 2000 Brutto als Abteilungsleiter ... wobei das "Geschäftsmodell" wohl vorsieht, jedes Quartal einen neuen Abt.Leiter einzustellen ... damit man nicht über die Probezeit hinauskommt (denn nach der Probezeit verdient man dort "richtig") ... und die 30% Mitarbeiterrabat auf Räder bekommt man ja auch erst nach 6 Monaten Zugehörigkeit ... Stand: Juli 2009 - Stuttgart / Esslingen



ich glaube ich kenne den shop und dieses modell der arbeitsverteilung

nun ja es ist nicht einfach mehr zu verdienen, aber wer hart verhandelt und auch gut ist, der wird früher oder später mehr verdienen.

ich steige jetzt auch auf und freue mich über ein bisschen mehr.

aber zum familie ernähren ist der job defentiv nix!


----------



## mangolassi (4. März 2010)

da hab ich es 2 Wochen ausgehalten


----------



## Glasworscht (6. März 2010)

Seyquenty schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal antworten
> mit den letzten zwein kann man ja mal was anfangen
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sind so um die 2000 â¬ brutto ja nicht wirklich viel
> ...



Das ist echt geil zu lesen!!!
Hast Du mal als kellner in einem einigermaÃen guten Restaurant gearbeitet??? Fragt "uns" wer was von wegen Stress mit Kunden/GÃ¤sten? Arbeitszeiten???
Ich kÃ¶nnte hier BÃ¤nde von BÃ¼chern fÃ¼llen mit dem Thema: Verhalten von Kunden gegenÃ¼ber Mitarbeitern und umgekehrt...
Top ist das nicht immer, die Frage ist kommt man damit klar?! 
2000 is ausreichend, wer mehr will muss mehr leisten!


----------



## Sandi (8. April 2010)

hm...2000 da werd ich mich gleich mal umschauen. ich arbeite bei McDonald's als stellvertretender Restaurantleiter und hab auch nur minimal mehr, dafür aber selten weniger als 50-60 Stunden die Woche und wenn man frei hat muss man trotzdem noch viel zu viel machen...macht einen auf Dauer kaputt.
hab jetzt schon n Bandscheibenvorfall...mit 24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (10. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> hm...2000 da werd ich mich gleich mal umschauen. ich arbeite bei McDonald's als stellvertretender Restaurantleiter und hab auch nur minimal mehr, dafür aber selten weniger als 50-60 Stunden die Woche und wenn man frei hat muss man trotzdem noch viel zu viel machen...macht einen auf Dauer kaputt.
> hab jetzt schon n Bandscheibenvorfall...mit 24



Falls du mehr als 1000 Euro auf die Hand bekommst  dann darfst du dich Glücklich schätzen. 

2000 Euro Brutto mit viel Glück aber auch nur als gelernter Zweiradmechaniker  oder ungelernt mit Jahrelanger Berufserfahrung. 

Desweiteren sind in der Saison die immerhin auch mal gute 9 Monate dauern kann eine 45-60 Std Woche keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Hot Carrot (10. April 2010)

Artur schrieb:


> Wenn du die 2000  brutto als kleine Spende ansiehst, solltest du um den Einzelhandel insgesammt einen ganz weiten Bogen machen!
> 
> Wie gesagt habe ich da schon langjährige Erfahrung (13) in diversen Bikeshops gemacht. Und die 2000 bekommt nur einer mit ganz viel Erfahrung! Neulinge schon gar nicht! Zumindest in Bayern.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## BiNkZ (18. April 2010)

Also bekommt man sein Rad vielleicht etwas günstiger, hat aber kaum noch Zeit es zu fahren, weil man ständig Räder und Parts verkauft für die man keine Zeit mehr hat sie selber zu fahren. UFF


----------



## Der alte Sack (18. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> ...ich arbeite bei McDonald's als stellvertretender Restaurantleiter......hab jetzt schon n Bandscheibenvorfall...mit 24



sind die burger mittlerweile so schwer?


----------



## Sandi (19. April 2010)

ja total^^ besonders der Tasty,mehr als 10 Stück kann ich da pro Tag nicht zur Kasse tragen^^


----------



## Hot Carrot (19. April 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Also bekommt man sein Rad vielleicht etwas günstiger, hat aber kaum noch Zeit es zu fahren, weil man ständig Räder und Parts verkauft für die man keine Zeit mehr hat sie selber zu fahren. UFF



Ja, so ist es


----------



## Deleted 6320 (19. April 2010)

Also der TE hat wohl schon gelernt das keiner freiwillig in den (Rad)einzelhandel geht, das Minigehalt ist auch nicht mit Fahrradliebe zu begründen.
Im übrigen sind die Mode gekommenen wichtigen Berufsbezeichnungen Manager, AL usw. schon längst wieder überholt, seitdem die Putzfrau als Projektleiterin Cleaning unterwegs ist.


----------



## fixedapple (20. April 2010)

ich arbeite als mechaniker und bekomme gerade 1250....und die verkäufer liegen im gleichen bereich..also nicht viel..!!!


----------



## tombrider (21. April 2010)

fixedapple schrieb:


> ich arbeite als mechaniker und bekomme gerade 1250....und die verkäufer liegen im gleichen bereich..also nicht viel..!!!



Was kommt dabei netto raus?


----------



## Hot Carrot (21. April 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Was kommt dabei netto raus?



Je nach Bundesland können das schon mal Netto sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. April 2010)

also nicht viel..!!!


----------



## fixedapple (21. April 2010)

Hi
Also als Single und ohne Kinder gibt es 936 euro. Und die Amutsgrenze liegt bei 935 laut studie!!!

Aber ich mach es gerne , von dahe...


----------



## BiNkZ (21. April 2010)

Brutto 1250 â¬ ist echt mal hart wenig! Eine kleine Provision pro verkauftes Rad oder so gibt es nicht?


----------



## fixedapple (22. April 2010)

Oh hab noch was vergessen.

Also in der Sasion  (April- September/Oktober) gibt es vom Rohertrag 2,35% Provi.  Das Lohnt sich schon.

Aufstieg Chancen gibt es leider nicht. Aber radteile zum Ek..das gibt auch schon was..


----------



## hesinde2006 (6. März 2014)

Wenn ich als gelernter Verkäufer (mit 1,5 Jahren Erfahrung) 1500 brutto bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch bei Stadler angeben würde, wäre ich dann mit meiner Vorstellung halbwegs richtig oder auf dem Holzweg ?


----------



## tombrider (6. März 2014)

Bei Stadler läuft sehr viel über die Provisionen, klar, die wollen ja auch ihre Verkäufer zum Verkaufen motivieren. Ich schätze nicht, daß die 1500 Grundgehalt zahlen werden. Wenn man dort gut verkauft, was angesichts der Kundenzahlen auch wirklich möglich ist, kann man auch davon leben.


----------



## corra (6. März 2014)

ich bin mit ein paar abstechern seit 13 jahren in der bike branche im lokalen shop gabt 976 euro netto und urlaubssperre von 04-09 ( hat sich sehr mit meinen radfahrwünschen gebissen ) 

dann tiefbau auf montage ( um 2600euro netto ) , dann bandscheibenvorfall gleich doppelt 
mitlerweile hausmeister und im nebengewerbe nen kleinen shop für die dorf kundschaft ( und für mich XD ) 

zum verdienen musst du schon zu den grossen wechseln und dich hocharbeiten , was mir beim verdienen extrem geholfen hat war das ich wenn ich grosskunden angeworben habe ( aida cruise line , verleih stationen , hotels usw ) habe ich 25 prozen provision bekommen 

mitlerweile habe ich die als meine kunden  da mein cheff mit zunehmendem umsatz zum arsch&% wurde


----------



## 1817 (10. März 2014)

wo lebt ihr eigentlich?
welchen Netto-Lohn ist ein Fachverkäufer eigentlich wert?


----------



## tombrider (10. März 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr eigentlich?
> welchen Netto-Lohn ist ein Fachverkäufer eigentlich wert?



Wir leben in der Marktwirtschaft. Genau den, den er mit seiner Vorgeschichte und seiner Ausbildung erzielen kann. Und das wird je nach Bundesland im Schnitt vermutlich zwischen 1500 und 2500 Euro Brutto sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (11. März 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr eigentlich?
> welchen Netto-Lohn ist ein Fachverkäufer eigentlich wert?





den, den das wordlwideweb so hergibt................................


durch die möglichkeiten rund um die uhr von zu hause alles einkaufen zu können, wird das lohnniveau als verkäufer im einzelhandel noch weiter sinke bzw. sicher nciht mehr steigen..


----------



## vitalist (22. März 2014)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du möchtest also einen Job als Verkäufer ohne Stress mit Kunden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitalist (22. März 2014)

Seyquenty schrieb:


> Na das sind ja mal antworten
> mit den letzten zwein kann man ja mal was anfangen
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt sind so um die 2000 â¬ brutto ja nicht wirklich viel
> ...



*da fällt mir marius müller westernhagen ein: *

"....Es macht mir nichts aus, wieder arbeitslos,
Aber geiler is' schon, wir hätten viel Moos......"


----------



## So-wo (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Wollte mal fragen was man verdient in ein Fahrrad Geschäft im Bereich Verkauf und Werkstatt


----------



## Basti138 (5. Februar 2019)

Wenn du in ner Stadt wohnst und Miete zahlst, musste aufstocken.


----------



## Bener (5. Februar 2019)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Muss mal fragen....was verdient Frau den in einen Rad laden als Quereinsteiger im Bereich verkstatt Verkauf
> Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen


Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber deine Deutschkenntnisse könntest Du auch im Interesse einer guten Bezahlung noch optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (6. Februar 2019)

Bei der Bewerbung kann man sich helfen lassen. 

Wo ist eigentlich Dubbel?


----------



## saturno (6. Februar 2019)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollte mal fragen was man verdient in ein Fahrrad Geschäft im Bereich Verkauf und Werkstatt




na als putze max 450 im monat


----------



## Deleted 577998 (2. September 2021)

?


----------

